# Seeking Good Homes for 3 Pyrenees Dogs



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Here's the short story...I am a sucker for dogs and I have taken on more than I can handle by way of several dogs that were either dumped close to my residence and/or friends that could no longer keep them...a pitbull mix, a mixed bird dog, and a small llasa apsa to name a few. Currently, I have three adult Pyrenees...one male and two females (one female has a badger face)...a male and a female solid white (female has long hair; the male short hair). All three dogs are super sweet and have been around goats, sheep, and cows...but have stayed on a large adjacent yard to the farm animals...occasionally, they have shared their ground with young goats and/or sheep. I am looking to see if there is any interest in a free Pyrenees. Most important to me would that they receive a good home; preferably where they can run free without fear of being hit in the road. Unfortunately, they cannot run free in my pastures because I worry my llama or mini-donkey stud would kill them. Like I said they are super sweet dogs, but deserve a home where they can be a little more free. All three are young dogs...under three years old. Their names are Lilly, Bear, and Moose. I can post pics later if there is some interest.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I think it would help tremendously if we knew where you were located. Just a general area of the country, or state would be fine if you are hesitant to be specific.


----------



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry...you are correct...that would be helpful...I am in Northwest corner of Missouri between Kansas City and Des Moines...thank you.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

If I was closer I'd at least want a good look at the male...Dh and I have been talking about getting a third for our place, we have a huge coyote problem, and our two are working their hind ends off...

Good luck! I hope you find them good homes soon.
Maybe cross post this over into the Guard animal section as well...


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I have 4 plus a pup from our last litter that is 1/2 GP and 1/2 Blue Tick hound and she is turning out to be a good coyote hunter. If I had room I would take 1 but got my hands full. Advertise them on Facebook on the LGD page. I got my last pup from there.


----------



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

If we were a bit closer I would take the female.


----------



## treesaw (Oct 30, 2008)

Just want to say Thank you HT for your existence and thank you Valorie for provinding my pyrs a lovely home!!! This Thanksgiving I am very thankful...they are great dogs and I hope you enjoy them and they briing many years of happiness to you and yours!!


----------

